# Troubleshooting



## Nenetter (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a Toro power max 724 OE. It was working good but we just got 3 feet of snow that has a moderate moisture content so not real heavy. The augers spin until it hits snow then they either go slow or stop. I can’t seem to find any information to see if it is something I can fix or does this need to go to a dealer? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I am a new member. Thanks!!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Check your belts they may be lose. Others here will chime in more accurately. Good Luck.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

The belts are a very good suggestion. But let's also make sure you don't have broken shear pins for the augers. 

Shut the engine down. With the machine off, grab each auger, and try to rotate them forward and back. Neither one should rotate, they should just kind of wiggle a little. 

If one rotates, and spins on the auger shaft, then it has a broken shear pin, which needs to be replaced. If they *both* rotate by hand, but are locked together (ie- you can't rotate just one without the other also moving), then something in the auger gearbox is probably broken.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> The belts are a very good suggestion. But let's also make sure you don't have broken shear pins for the augers.
> 
> ...


shear pins ? thought toro didnt use them ?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not certain. But even if they don't use shear pins, I stand by suggesting the quick & easy test  They have to attach the augers to the shaft somehow, even if they're just using regular bolts. And if something has unexpectedly broken, come loose, etc, then the test might show something. And if not, at least something is crossed off the list of possible causes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Nenetter

I just got burnt on that one. No shear pins but still a good idea to check in case something in the gearbox let go.

I'm guessing it's a model 37775 and there are two choices depending on serial number. They will likely both be the same as far as info on checking, adjusting and replacing the impeller/auger belt if that's the problem.
Here's a link to the Toro service manual. - - > https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=44887

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* There are NO BLOODY SHEAR PINS on that. The cables need to be adjusted to take care of the slop on the belts. *


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * There are NO BLOODY SHEAR PINS on that. The cables need to be adjusted to take care of the slop on the belts. *


DITO!! no shear pins they use a grade 5 bolt with nylock nuts on the augers and rely on the belt to slip. read the manual as kiss suggests ,adjust the belt tension via the cables to spec , it's on page 22 and 23 of the owner's manual '

(Checking and Adjusting the
Auger/Impeller Cable
Service Interval: After the first 2 hours—Inspect the
auger/impeller cable and adjust it if
necessary.
Yearly—Inspect the auger/impeller cable and adjust
or replace it if necessary.)


----------

